

Backing up your Twitter account with the t ruby gem - jphpsf
http://blog.jphpsf.com/2012/05/07/backing-up-your-twitter-account-with-t/

======
Slimbo
I think the idea is you incorporate this into a wider backup script.

------
nicholassmith
Interesting that he writes a shell script to interface with a Ruby gem, rather
than a Ruby script.

~~~
sferik
T happens to be written in Ruby but it's a CLI, not a Ruby library. The fact
that it is packaged as a gem is incidental. T was designed to be called from a
command line shell and to interoperate with other Unix utilities like grep,
cut, awk, bc, wc, xargs, etc. All output is streamed to stdout, so it actually
makes just as much sense to call t from a shell script (or, for that matter,
from a Perl or Python script) as it does from Ruby.

